# Help!!!



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

OK. From reading online I have probably done everything wrong so here goes!

We lost one of our beloved cats yesterday. Hugo and Tyger we rehomed together when they were both about 6 months (they were not brothers, just similar in age).

Hugo was killed on the road just round from our house, my hubby found him and was bereft. 

He went to work in tears and spent the whole day looking for a replacement (I told him it would not be the same but it seemed to help his grief)

We them have purchased a new Weegie kitten(which is what Hugo was) and brought him home.

The problem is the kit is not yet vaccinated and hubby has let it have the run of the house (problem 1)

Tyger, my other boy, is still looking for his buddy. (problem 2)

I appear to have broken every rule in the book.

How do I help Tyger?

If you have time to answer an idiot I would appreciate it.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

A Norwegian Forest? Why would a kitten from a pedigree NFC be unvaccinated??

Honestly Tyger is gonna be confused as he has lost his buddy and gained a whole new cat all in 24 hours it seems. Really you need to keep the new kitten in its own room until it has completed its course of vaccinations, and so that tyger gets used to his new smell.

Where did you get this kitten from? How old is he? Something seems a bit off that he isnt vaccinated...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry about Hugo, it must be really difficult for you in trying to deal with your grief but also looking out for Tyger.

You may have made a rash decision in bringing home another kitten so quickly but you now have to try & manage the situation to cause minimum stress to both of them. 

I did something similar when one of my cats had to be pts & the remaining one was devastated. In retrospect I did everything wrong but I was so concerned that she was pining so badly (she'd stopped eating or even moving at one point) that I got another cat pretty quickly. Luckily it worked out well & both cats immediately got on but this was not down to my judgement.

Have you taken the kitten for a vet check up yet? I would do this to make sure they are healthy & book him in for vacciniations asap. I would also try & keep them seperate for a bit then have supervised meets. 

Hoepfully you can get some more adise regarding this from some other members on here. It is a difficult time for all of you but I really hope, with a bit of time, things will work out for you all


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

The kit was born on the 19th of May. We were told by the breeder that he was too young to be vaccinated.

I knew in my heart that I shouldn't let my hubby get him but is was really hard.

Dynamo, the kitten, is going to the vets first thing today to get checked over (after a very sleepless night). We have the papers for him and he is registered.

This is a very trying time for me.

Please attempt to understand this.

Thanks

Noreen


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am SO sorry for your loss of Hugo. I know how you and your husband must be feeling and can understand why your husband felt the need to get a new kitten immediately. Everyone is different in grief. Nothing I can say will ease the pain but in time I hope you just remember the joy he brought you .

Firstly, yes you should be keeping the cats separate for their own sanity and health. It is good that Dynamo is being taken to the Vet this morning as he can be properly checked and given his first set of vaccinations. This will take up to 10 days to take effect so the cats must be kept separate until this time at least. It is also best with a kitten of 8 weeks to limit their space in the first week anyway so they don't feel overwhelmed in their new home. You probably know this anyway from Tyger and Hugo.

Sadly Tyger needs to understand the loss of his buddy in his own time as there is nothing you can do that will help him learn this. Just give him plenty of attention. Perhaps you and your husband can take it in turns to spend time between cats so neither feels neglected. However I would advise that until you know for sure the health of Dynamo you wash your hands between touching the cats, possibly even clothes as you don't want to inadvertently pass on any disease to Tyger by cross contamination.

Lastly, and you probably don't want to hear this, but the person you bought the kitten from does not sound like a good breeder. A good breeder will keep kittens until they are at least 12 weeks old - your kitten is 8 weeks old - and have only send them to their new homes after both sets of vaccinations. If you pay that much money for a breed the least you can expect is that they have been sold in accordance with certain guidelines. I would take with caution anything the breeder has told you about the health of the kitten and your own Vet will check him anyway. 

Keep updating us about how both cats are and huge hugs to you and your husband x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I understand how horrible it is for you - I lost my baby Misha last year to a housefire and had Indy left behind shocky and devistated. You have my deepest sympathies.

This is going to sound horrible - but what has happened to the body of Hugo? if is is possible letting Tyger see it will help him know his pal has gone to Rainbow Bridge.

If not then you are just going to have to keep him distracted and let him work through the process as best he can - I would keep him confined to the house for the next 4-6 weeks anyway to reduce the risk of outside diseases being brought into the kitten.

now, Dynamo - he's 8-10 weeks old and plenty old enough for jabs though if he *is* GCCF registered the breeder has broken the GCCF code that says cats must be 12-13 weeks and vaccinated when they go to their new home. Too late for that now so - 

for his own safety keep him in his own room, Tyger may get a little aggressive as he works through his grief, never mind the disease potential and a tiny kitten will have no defence against a fully grown upset cat - he needs to be in his own room with litter tray, food and water and no contact with Tyger until vaccinated and 7 days after

Slow intro of scent swapping allows Tyger and Dynamo to get used to the idea of each other with no risk of injury - then supervised play sessions but Dynamo still going to 'his' room at night time or when you are going out until you are certain they will get along. Dynamo will also have to stay in his room when you are wanting to let Tyger back out as he cannot go outside until he's at *least* 10 months and neutered - unless after Hugo's tragic accident you decide to keep both as indoor only.

In which case you need a couple of large cat trees and spend a bit extra time playing with both


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding.

Sanity may slowly find it's way back.

Tyger had seen and smelt Hugo before I took him for cremation.

Dynamo now has a designated room just for him and his stuff.

He went to the vet this afternoon and got his first round of jabs. We have wormer and flea treatment just in case.

Apparently he is very healthy (thank heaven) and has no defects.

He is GCCF registered but if we breed from him we couldn't register his kittens(?). We just want him as a pet.

Tyger is far more settled today. He has been in and eaten and slept on his blankie. He is greeting me with his usual "crooky tail" and seems better within himself.

As for keeping them inside, it would probably be alright for Dynamo but Tyger has always had access to the outside.

I realise the mistakes that have been made - maybe some of this is partly the breeders fault and some of it being ours for being soooo gullible.

Thank you all again. Your help is invaluble


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Really glad things are going better today and Dynamo has been given a good check up and on his way to perfect health 

Good to hear that Tyger is slowly coming round to his usual self. It must be really hard for him too.

Is Dynamo settling in OK?


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dynamo loves company. He's in the third bedroom which is also the office so John and I take turns at looking after him. He has really bonded with John, my hubby. He cries when we leave him but after a little while he settles and just goes to sleep.

Tyger has now started being vocal again and has been playing today.

All good signs I think:smile5:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so to hear about Hugo. Hope Dynamo settles in well and is accepted by Tyger. As a fellow wegie lover I need to point out that at some point we need pictures!!!!!


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here he is. This is the best photo I could get (he won't sit still)

Dynamo (or Dyna no as we keep telling him)


----------

